# Lilaeopsis Mauritiana - Any special Care?



## Luap (May 14, 2011)

Hi,
I just started a project, trying to make a carpet with Lilaeopsis Mauritiana.
Does this plant need any special care other than Fertilizer and much light?

Thanks, L


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello L. These grass plants require a good, nutrient rich substrate. I use a good potting mix as my base, about 1 to 1.5 inches thick and then cover it well with the standard pea sized gravel. It will do best in strong lighting and isn't really a good plant for a beginner. 

In the right conditions, it will spread across the front of the tank like a carpet, like you want. Water temp isn't all that important, but you need to keep it in the low to upper 70s, the standard for most tropical plants.

Good luck.

B


----------

